# Stanhopea graveolens



## dan_t (Aug 18, 2009)

Just opened this morning - fantasticly strong scent, and weird flowers!

















I like this one a lot!

Dan


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 18, 2009)

Wonderful ! ! !


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 18, 2009)

Stanhopeas are so cool :smitten:.

Susan


----------



## Pete (Aug 18, 2009)

thats great. there is another form of that that is more bright yellow with less aparent spots.. this is mine...




closeup


----------



## dan_t (Aug 18, 2009)

I like your form a lot - may have to find one to grow alongside this one!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2009)

Lovely, Dan and Pete. Bet you are both enjoying pleasant fragrance.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for these great pics of 2 lovely Stans!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2009)

Excellent, I can almost smell them from here!


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2009)

Stan's are cool!!


----------



## Elena (Aug 20, 2009)

They are such cool plants. That's another genus that I've been recently tempted by.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 20, 2009)

Neat plants for sure and so well grown and flowered. Thanks for the look guys!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 21, 2009)

:clap::clap:gotta love 'em! :drool:


----------

